
Summary of H.R. 4978, the Online Privacy Act [pdf] - troydavis
https://eshoo.house.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/One-Pager-Online-Privacy-Act-Eshoo-Lofgren.pdf
======
troydavis
Background and full text of the bill: [https://eshoo.house.gov/news-
stories/press-releases/eshoo-lo...](https://eshoo.house.gov/news-
stories/press-releases/eshoo-lofgren-introduce-the-online-privacy-act/)

